
The Rapidly Disappearing Business of Design - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/disappearing-business-of-design/?mbid=social_fb
======
jinushaun
Tldr: agency model no longer works. Design is no longer something companies
outsource, but integral to the product development process.

